# Success on the Jrdan River (2-5)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to the Jordan River to a spot where I had been before but got the skunk. Well BFT LoanFish said that he could find me a Utah Sucker in the very spot I had failed so many times. This I had to see! My twin and I arrived at 5pm to see LoanFish castin away. We joined him and what do ya know within 15 minutes it was fish on! I was thrilled to land my 1st ever UT sucker at 20 inches! Another fish off the bucket list! We left by 6:15pm.

I got 3 Utah Suckers and lost 2 more, my twin lost 2 fish, and BFT LoanFish got the skunk. We were using a nightcrawler in a size #4 hook with a 1/2oz egg weight with a split shot to keep it in place 3 feet above the hook. Anybody have a decent recipie for them?

My 1st and biggest "Utah Sucker" of the evening. The fish not me ok! :lol: 









The 3rd Utah Sucker of the evening.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Good work I wondered how that fished in the winter I just havent given it a go yet. Not sure I've ever heard of eating suckers but good luck.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fillet and cover with flour and 7 secret spices. Fry fillets in a pan with 1" of oil for 3 minutes. Turn fillet and repeat.
Tastes just like chicken! -/|\-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice sucker!

Go here for a good sucker pattie recipe: 
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=10885&p=416535#p416535


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

That's an ugly fish. Nice pics though, don't see too many sucker pics posted.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Good on ya for keeping and looking to eat it !!!.................... maybe they have just got a bad rap from me, but I never thought about keeping one when I got one, just cursed.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't thought about eating one either must be just carp that's horrible?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude you're 3/4 goat if you can keep down one of those nasty SOBs!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> Dude you're 3/4 goat if you can keep down one of those nasty SOBs!


 -BaHa!-

Sure aint one of your pretty little Brookies. Oh if only those were in the Jordan.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha oh good times. You dirty buggers fishin for suckers. Yuck....


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Really? 

I cannot imagine eating anything from the Jordan, let alone a sucker. That's like drinking from the toilet!

Hahaha  Anyhow you guys rock. Fish on!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dagwood said:


> Really?
> 
> I cannot imagine eating anything from the Jordan, let alone a sucker. That's like drinking from the toilet!
> 
> Hahaha  Anyhow you guys rock. Fish on!


Long time no post dude. My dog drank from that river last night. Then again the toilet isn't outta the question for a dog. I like catching them. Nothin like a good fighting fish close to home.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job fellas on the local species, I need to get out and fish more!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude you're 3/4 goat if you can keep down one of those nasty SOBs!
> ...


There might be some in there every once in awhile. BCC flows into it and I've heard of guys catching them deep into the valley...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > brookieguy1 said:
> ...


True but one whiff of the River Jordan especially in the warmer months and those beautiful alpine luvin' brookies will be pec-fins up!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bet there are more piranha in the mighty Jordan than tender little brookies :O•-:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Dude you're 3/4 goat if you can keep down one of those nasty SOBs!


I almost blew snot and red bull all over my iPad with that one :lol:


----------

